# Bremont 2017 new releases--Updated with photos and Videos



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Bremont's going to announce their new models for 2017 tomorrow! I'll be updating this thread with photos, US pricing, and wrist shots of the prototypes as the day develops. 
Will this be the year that there is a new case size?

My apointment to see the watches will be around six hours after the online launch on Bremont.com, but hopefully we will be able to add some content as the day develops. The Online launch is 9:00AM London time.

[2/28 update]

*Bremont 2017-Amazing day at the Bremont Townhouse.*

Here's a look at the collection with some videos and additional photos of many of the new models.

Want to reserve one? Call 888-730-2221 or 650-347-2221 or email [email protected]

The following are the retail prices for the watches

*Alt1-P2* $5,195

*S300/1* $4,095 on strap and $4,695 on bracelet

*Airco Mach I & II* $3895 on strap and $4,495 on bracelet

*NortonV4 2017* $7,295

*Regatta11* $6,496

*BJ-MKII/WH* $6,795

*Solo 32 R/G* $10,495

*Bremont SuperMarine S300/301*

S300 | Supermarine Divers Watch | Bremont Chronometers









_The S301 on top of the Jaguar Case at the Bremont Townhouse_









_A wrist shot of the S301_









_The 13mm thick case of the S301_

S300 | Supermarine Divers Watch | Bremont Chronometers









_The S300/bk on black and grey NATO_

S300 | Supermarine Divers Watch | Bremont Chronometers









_The vibrant U2 blue inspired dial of the s300 bl_









_The S300 BL on a bracelet. The dial is the same color as the U2, but the white luminous markers give it greater contrast._

Video with Nick English discussing the Supermarine s300






Airco Mach1

AIRCO MACH 1 | Pilot's Watch | Bremont Chronometers









_The 40mm case Airco Mach 1 had been our out of the gates best seller of the 2016 collection._









_A look at the "officer inspired" minute track and red second hand._

*Airco Mach 2*

AIRCO MACH 2 | Pilot's Watch | Bremont Chronometers


















_The case is considerably thinner than the 43mm Solo models._

Airco Video






*ALT1-P2*

ALT1-P2 Blue

ALT1-P2/BL | Pilot Watches | Bremont Chronometers

ALT1-P2 Cream

ALT1-P-2-CR | Pilot Watches | Bremont Chronometers

ALT1-Black

ALT1-P2-BK | Pilot Watches | Bremont Chronometers









_The new black dial ALT1-P2._

ALT1-P2 Video with Michael Pearson






*Jaguar MKII/WH*

MKII White | Jaguar Watches | Bremont Chronometers

*Norton*

Norton-1 Limited Edition | Bremont Chronometers

Norton Video with Michael Pearson


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

Hey Rob, Randy here. Bring me an Airco Mach 1 back with you.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases--Pictures and Videos*

This post was updated at the top with prices videos and photos in the original post.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*








Black dial Alt 1-P








S-300 blue








S-301 with the new jaguar in the background








S-300 on NATO


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

The S300 divers are interesting, wonder if they use the same thick case as the 500 though? Hopefully they slimmed it down.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*



COZ said:


> The S300 divers are interesting, wonder if they use the same thick case as the 500 though? Hopefully they slimmed it down.


Website has the specs .. 13mm if i remember.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*



robattopper said:


> Here's a picture of the Airco Mach I from the townhouse. The 20mm strap has less padding than a typical Bremont. I'll see what I can do about bringing one back!


looks like a winner. Tell the brothers , you sold one already. Have fun!


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases--- Video with Nick English about the S300/3001*






It's really thin, and 13mm. It's a new case



COZ said:


> The S300 divers are interesting, wonder if they use the same thick case as the 500 though? Hopefully they slimmed it down.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases . Airco Mach I & II Video with Mike Pearson*

From the London townhouse, North American Brand Director Mike Pearson discusses the 40mm case and the Airco Mach I & II. It's pouring in the video, so you can tell we are in the right city.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Bremont's Mike Pearson talks about the new Norton Chronograph Limited Edition*

The one new release they didn't have a prototype of was the new Norton for 2017. This is a very meaningful watch for Mike as it was the first Bremont he ever purchased, so here's a brief video of him talking about it at the townhouse.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Pricing for 2017 Models un U.S. Dollars*

Want to reserve one? Call 888-730-2221 or 650-347-2221 or email [email protected]

The following are the retail prices for the watches

Alt1-P2 $5,195
S300/1 $4,095 on strap $4,695 on bracelet
Airco Mach I & II $3895 on strap $4,495 on bracelet
NortonV4 2017 $7,295
Regatta11 $6,496 
BJ-MKII/WH $6,795
Solo 32 R/G $10,495


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

Strap price is lower on the Aircos.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

yes, $3895 on strap. fixed in the pricing above.


Betterthere said:


> Strap price is lower on the Aircos.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

Rob, what is the lug to lug on the Airco? and new S300?


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

That's a good question. There wasn't a ruler in the Townhouse. I think it's around 50 but I'll see if I can get an accurate answer tomorrow.


Betterthere said:


> Rob, what is the lug to lug on the Airco? and new S300?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*



robattopper said:


> That's a good question. There wasn't a ruler in the Townhouse. I think it's around 50 but I'll see if I can get an accurate answer tomorrow.


Thanks. We are discussing it on WUS.  With Bremont lugs, I sometimes think a more accurate measurement is springbar to springbar.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases--Pictures and Videos*

original post updated with photos and videos from the townhouse.


----------



## voiceman (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice group of new releases. I still find the Supermarine S500BK to be a real "looker" and one I really want to see "in person" and see how it fits.

Thanks for posting the updates on the new offerings.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*



robattopper said:


> That's a good question. There wasn't a ruler in the Townhouse. I think it's around 50 but I'll see if I can get an accurate answer tomorrow.


Any news?


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

Yes, we were in Henley yesterday and all the samples were in London. We've requested a photo comparing the new case to a 43mm from the top and to see if we can get a measurement today as our contacts are back at the Townhouse.



Betterthere said:


> Any news?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*



Betterthere said:


> Any news?


Looks to be 49mm.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

I think that's right. Here is a photo showing the relative sizes of the new cases compared to the ones we are more familiar with.



















Betterthere said:


> Looks to be 49mm.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

The new supermarine with the cream lume is pretty handsome. Nice matte finishes on the dial and bezel. But at the end of the day it's another sort of homage to an old sub with a very high price. $4700... LOL. Tudor will give you an in house movement and applied markers for way less.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

92gli said:


> The new supermarine with the cream lume is pretty handsome. Nice matte finishes on the dial and bezel. But at the end of the day it's another sort of homage to an old sub with a very high price. $4700... LOL. Tudor will give you an in house movement and applied markers for way less.


Yeah, Bremont is one of those brands that you never purchase new. I've noticed that in recent months prices for pre-owned Bremonts on the secondary market have seriously plummeted. And that's when you strike. Because you're right: The competition gives you a lot more for less. Bremont makes some nice watches, but definitely not worth buying brand new.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Vig2000 said:


> Yeah, Bremont is one of those brands that you never purchase new. I've noticed that in recent months prices for pre-owned Bremonts on the secondary market have seriously plummeted. And that's when you strike. Because you're right: The competition gives you a lot more for less. Bremont makes some nice watches, but definitely not worth buying brand new.


Unless it's one that never shows up preowned.

Course same can be said of Tudors.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bremont 2017 new releases*

The estimate of 49mm ended up being pretty close to dead on. Mike brought a mm gauge to the last day of the towhouse and had them at . 48.71 on the airco and 48.76 on the new Supermarine.



robattopper said:


> I think that's right. Here is a photo showing the relative sizes of the new cases compared to the ones we are more familiar with.
> 
> View attachment 11041930
> 
> ...


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

The blue S300 is so groovy


----------



## kunemoriva (Oct 25, 2016)

S300 blue looks brilliant! does anyone know whether the bezel is ceramics?
noted from Ablogtowatch that it's a prototype though...


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

kunemoriva said:


> S300 blue looks brilliant! does anyone know whether the bezel is ceramics?
> noted from Ablogtowatch that it's a prototype though...


It is ceramic. One of the sites mentioned the color was still being tweaked to match better with the dial


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

Loving the AIRCO Mach 2 with the grey dial!! And great move to include smaller cases as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

